# Chemical Guys V7 or Blitz acrylic spray sealant?



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I was just about to order some V7 as i've tried to resist and can't any longer and then i saw the Blitz acrylic sealant.

Has anyone used the Blitz? 

I'd like to order one of them today but the Blitz is tickling my fancy now
:wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Both of them are VERY good but V7 edges it for me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not used V7 yet but I have Blitz and its really good.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Am I right in assuming V7 can be used as a QD?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

maestegman said:


> Am I right in assuming V7 can be used as a QD?


Indeed it can :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any better QD available?


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

I have both and Blitz does it for me.
Spray it on a MF pad, do the whole of the car and buff off leaves an excellent finish.


----------



## ian 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

thought about zaino z8 grande finale?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Apologies. I don't wish to hijack this thread but I'm interested. I have a silver MB and I'm after the very best QD I can get my hands on.

The OP's choice looks good. I have some V7 and it's very good to be fair.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not used blitz, but V7 is the absolute nuts!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

glad you thought v7 was better spoony lol.. i havent tried blitz yet. (you know i will have to eventually given my addiction :lol but i love v7!
tried petes 53 this morning... easy on easy off
only tried on one panel which was a tad dusty(car has sat in drive for 2 days not used) so used the poorboys spray and wipe waterless detailer spray/wash that i got in my poorboys kits on special offer from waxamomo


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> tried petes 53 this morning... easy on easy off


Was you impressed?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ginge7289 said:


> Was you impressed?


well it didnt really add to the finish.. but my car has a lot of lsp on already so wasnt looking to add anything, just a bit more glassiness, which it did)

i was surprised at the feeling of how smooth and waxed the panel felt when it doesnt need to cure... was a strange feeling taking it straight back off lol..


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> well it didnt really add to the finish.. but my car has a lot of lsp on already so wasnt looking to add anything, just a bit more glassiness, which it did)
> 
> i was surprised at the feeling of how smooth and waxed the panel felt when it doesnt need to cure... was a strange feeling taking it straight back off lol..


I have seriously been considering this product, but I am kind of moving away from wax for the summer, to a sealent, just because of the clarity it gives.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

also not tried blitz... but another +1 for the V7, its done an awesome job!


----------



## seanypeeps (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep can vouch for V7 and the pete's 53 being easy on/off, and if you want to go the whole hog i had 2 coats of Blacklight under these. Need to get a few more pics before i do write up on this but here's a teaser.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Not used blitz and don't think I would try after v7 it's great


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't have any photos, but V7 used on top of a wax is brilliant. I have also used it on its own and again I can't say a bad word against it. Would highly recommend it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks chaps. I ordered some v7 the other day (from carwashnwax i think). I've ordered so many bits and bobs, i can't remember where from


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seanypeeps said:


> Yep can vouch for V7 and the pete's 53 being easy on/off, and if you want to go the whole hog i had 2 coats of Blacklight under these. Need to get a few more pics before i do write up on this but here's a teaser.


:lol: thats not the whole hog.... my normal routine is 
2 coats of EZ creme glaze
2 coats of blacklight
1 coat of v7
2 coats of 5050 wax
3 coats of v7
:thumb:

and im considering adding jetseal in for a bit of fun(it would be between ez and blacklight lol)


----------

